# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Gravel pyörä 135mm taka-akselilla?

## Haupitsi

Nyt olisi mahdollisuus työsuhde polkupyörän hankintaan. Yhtenä kriteerinä minulla on, että pyörässä olisi läpiakselit. Aika lailla kaikissa nykypyörissä näin jo on, joten se on helppo rasti. Akseleiden pituus tulisi olla etuakseli 100mm ja  taka-akseli 135mm ja paksuus mielellään 12mm. Onko tällaiset taka-akselipituudet historiaa jo graveleissakin, kun kaikki pyörät mihin olen törmännyt on 142 mm taka-akselilla? Tämä ei toki kriteereissä ole se tärkein, mutta minulla on siis kiekot noilla akselilla mitoilla, jotka mielellään hyödyntäisin. Löytyykö 135 mm perällä olevia pyöriä vielä kaupasta? 

Lähetetty minun SNE-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

> ...Tämä ei toki kriteereissä ole se tärkein, mutta minulla on siis kiekot noilla akselilla mitoilla, jotka mielellään hyödyntäisin. Löytyykö 135 mm perällä olevia pyöriä vielä kaupasta?



Niitä on. Mitkä navat sun kiekoissa on, eikö niitä saa muutettua läpiakseleille?

----------


## Aakoo

135mm läpiakseli on aika harvinainen, kyllä ne on pääsääntöisesti 142mm (ellei boost). 135mm perä tarkoittaa pikalinkkua.

----------


## Haupitsi

Pitääpä tarkistaa vielä akselin pituus. American classikin kiekot napoineen kyseessä. Läpi akselilla ovat, mutta on muutettavissa pikalinkuille. 

Lähetetty minun SNE-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Haupitsi

Tarkistettu ja 142 mm. taka-akseli oli. Homma helpottui kovasti. Kannatti kuitenkin kysyä, koska en olisi muuten tarkistanut, vaan etsinyt tuolla takaraivoon jumittuneella mitalla. Kiitokset avusta

Lähetetty minun SNE-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------

